# Best screen mesh count & ink?



## JZ96 (Jun 11, 2018)

Hey guys, what mesh count would you guys recommend for this artwork and what type of ink should i use for this job? Thanks!

https://imgur.com/a/4KS9QsJ


----------



## no87SP (Jun 26, 2018)

I would say if you had to you could get away with a 110. But to be safe I would probably use at least a 156 seeing as you have small lettering and you want to be able to fully wash out the image with no issue. As far as ink? That's a tough question. It depends on the shirt color and really what the client is asking for. Sorry I can't be more help on that part.


----------



## no87SP (Jun 26, 2018)

I just realized you may have meant type of ink not color. Um I personally like either wilflex or rutland. But here again is another issue. Everyone has different likes and disliked for the different brands. Sometimes it depends on the screen your using or the type of machine, auto v manual. Lots of variables man.


----------

